# Bota Shpirtërore > Agnosticizëm dhe ateizëm >  Paganizmi dhe monoteizmi

## SuNRiSeR

C'mendim keni ne lidhje me paganizmin? A e ka crrenjosur krishterimi ate apo thjesht e ka bere pjese te traditave kristiane dhe eshte munduar te beje te zezen te bardhe dhe te bardhen te zeze me qellimin e vetem per ta bere Krishterimin sa me te pranueshem per nje numer sa me te madh popujsh?

----------


## Iliri88

Dionisi ka qene quajtur ne teologjine pagane si "BIR I VETEM" i Zeusit dhe eshte vrare, eshte sakrifikuar nga titanet te cilet i kane ngrene edhe trupin dhe kur nderhyri Zeusi ato pjese te trupit qe kishin mbetur u varrosen ne Delphi.  Ai quhej shpetimtari i njerzimit, mbajtesi i mekateve, etj. sepse kishte dhene jeten per te shpetuar njerzimin.

Pra, ideja e Jezusit si shpetimtar nuk eshte aspak e re, por ka ardhur tek hebrenjet nga civilizimet e tjera.  Ne mitologjine Egjyptiane ka patur gjithashtu zota qe jane sakrifikuar ne emer te njerzimit.

----------


## SuNRiSeR

25 dhjetori, dita e Krishtlindjes, ne mitologjine romake festohej se dita e rilindjes te perendise Diell (Helios tek greket). Perputhej me kohen e ekuinoksit kur dita fillonte te zgjatej. 
  Krishterimi e adaptoi kete date si lindjen e zotit krisht dhe ne shekujt e pare ne te njejten dite te krishteret festonin lindjen e krishtit, ndersa paganet lindjen e diellit. Me vone imponimi i krishterimit e uli popullaritetin e zotit diell dhe i vetmi zot u be krishti.

----------


## i krishteri

I dashur mik kujt po i referohesh me ato qe thua?
Une e kam thene se feja e ka shtremberuar Fjalen e Zotit dheplus kesaj ata qe e marrin avdallçe lajmin nga fete e interpretojne avdallçe si puna juaj, apo jo?
Une po shikoj se referimi i asaj qe po thuhet eshte bazuar ne ato qe thone katoliket, apo jo?Une do te keshilloja qe mos ti mirrnit avdallçe gjerat por ti shikoni me shume kujdes sepse do t'ju vije kunder gjithçka qe thoni.
po shikoj i dashur mik SuNRiSeR se ti e ke marre pak keq me krishterimin per arsye sepse nuk e ke kuptuar vete se kush eshte. Une si mik te keshilloj qe te shikosh ndryshim qe bene ne jeten e nje personi, krishterimi i vertete dhe ndryshimin qe bene ne nje person krishterimi fallco. Une nuk dua te gjykoj njerezimin per ato qe bene por dua te them se Jezusi e ka ndryshuar jeten time dhe e ka bekuar jashte mase. kush me ka njohur vertete ka thene se vertete Perendia jeton ne mua jo per arsye sepse une jam i zgjuar(aspak) por sepse Perendia pa zemren time te gateshme qe te bente nje veper dhe keshtu veproi ne mua dhe po veprone gjithashtu

pytjet qe une kam dashur te te beja gjithmon SuNRiSeR jane:

1- Pse ai qe lexon Biblen ose e pranon ose e injoron, ndersa nje vije te mezit nuk ka? 
2- mos valle ata qe e kane pranuarne te cilit me pas Perendia ka vepruar jane genjeshtarer?
3- a mund te hedhesh poshte jeten e njerezve dhe eksperiencat me disa fiksime qe ke vene ne koke ti dhe te gjithe ata si puna jote?

do te ishte gje e marre te hidhni poshte eksperiencat e njerezve qe kane pranuar Jezusin dhe se çfare ka bere Jezusi ne jetet e ketyre personave(i cili i pari jam une por duhet te me njohesh qe te shikosh vertet ate qe Perendia ka bere ne mua). 
Fakti qe ju nuk i pranoni keto gjera eshte sepse nuk po flasim balle perballe sepse kur flasim nepermjet nje ekrani nuk eshte fryma qe ndikon por vetem nje shkronje qe fundja fundit nuk kuptohet nder personat qe nuk kane bere nje eksperience nese nuk i shohin me syte e tyre.
ju lutem qe te mirrni krishterimin jo me sy te keq siç e kini marre(sepse keshtu nuk do te shikoni kurre krishterimin e vertete) por te shikoni se realiteti nuk eshte ne llafet e shumta por ne eksperiencen e njerezimit dhe ne zemrat e njerezve.
per te krijuar perçarje ndaj njerezimit dhe per te hedhur genjeshter eshte shume e lehte por per te ndertuar nder njerezimin eshte shume e veshtire. Kjo pak a shume eshte si me ndertimin e nje qyteti qe u deshen vite me radhe ndersa per ta shkaterruar u deshen shume pak dite. Mos vini dyshime nder njerezit por ju shikoni qe te qartesoni idete mbi krishterimin e vertete sepse keshtu siç e kini marre, do te beni vetem keq vetes tuaj.

me respekt i krishteri.

----------


## SuNRiSeR

O vella i dashur.
Kjo teme ka te beje me menyren se si krishterimi e ka perdorur paganizmin per te arritur qellimet e tij per tu perhapur dhe per tu pranuar ne shkallen qe eshte sot.

 Une ketu as po e shaj krishterimin dhe as po e mbroj. Biles nuk ka shkruar as shume por thjesht kam ngritur nje pyetje dhe kam sjelle vetem nje shembull (qe jane me qindra).

 Prandaj mos me sulmo se pse nuk besoj ne krishterim pasi nuk eshte kjo tema. Megjithate meqenese ke permendur se pse nuk e pranoj faktin qe jeta e atyre qe kane pranuar krishtin ka ndrushuar po te them vetem pak gjera:

 Keto ndryshime per te cilat ti flet nuk ndodhin vetem tek ata qe pranojne Krishtin. Edhe nje buddhist ndryshon per mire kur kupton dicka ne fene e tij, edhe muslimani ben te njejten gje. Une kam njohur besimtare ortodoxe te cilet jane sheruar nga semundje te pasherueshme dhe kjo eshte nje mrekulli. Te njejta gjera kane ndodhur edhe tek protestantet, muslimanet etj. Te gjithe kane pare "fuqine e Zotit" ne jeten e tyre e lica eshte bere me e mire, me me kuptim.

 Atehere pse kerkon ti qe une te pranoj krishtin dhe jo muhamedin?? Te dy te bejne njeri me te mire dhe ndoshin ndryshime ne jete.

 Besoj se ke degjuar rreth autosugjestionit. Njeresit qe besojne ne nje fuqi e cila mund te beje ndryshime ne jeten etyre me te vertete qe kane pasur ndryshime. Ka pasur raste qe edhe pa besuar ne Zot por thjesht ne faktin qe megjithese kane pasur kancer do te sherohen, ka bere qe te sherohen. kesaj cfare i thua? Pra nuk eshte Zoti por truri yne qe i ben keto ndryshime. Kjo eshte nje pike e kontraversuar por qe nuk mund te hidhet poshte.

(vazhdon)

----------


## ORIONI

> 25 dhjetori, dita e Krishtlindjes, ne mitologjine romake festohej se dita e rilindjes te perendise Diell (Helios tek greket). Perputhej me kohen e ekuinoksit kur dita fillonte te zgjatej. 
>   Krishterimi e adaptoi kete date si lindjen e zotit krisht dhe ne shekujt e pare ne te njejten dite te krishteret festonin lindjen e krishtit, ndersa paganet lindjen e diellit. Me vone imponimi i krishterimit e uli popullaritetin e zotit diell dhe i vetmi zot u be krishti.


Edhe pema e vitit te ri dhe krishtlindjeve ne bible konsiderohet si tradite pagane.


Jeremiah 10:2-5
2 Kështu thotë Zoti: "Mos mësoni të ndiqni rrugën e kombeve dhe mos kini frikë nga shenjat e qiellit, sepse janë kombet që kanë frikë prej tyre.

*3 Sepse zakonet e popujve janë kotësi: sepse është si dikush që pret një dru në pyll, puna e duarve të një punëtori me sëpatë.
4 E zbukurojnë me argjend dhe me ar, e fiksojnë me gozhda dhe çekiçë që të mos lëvizë nga vendi.*

5 Idhujt qëndrojnë drejt si një palmë dhe nuk mund të flasin; duhet t'i mbartësh, sepse nuk mund të ecin. Mos kini frikë prej tyre, sepse nuk mund të bëjnë asnjë të keqe dhe as që kanë mundësinë të bëjnë të mirë".


Burimi

Deshmitaret "protestante"




Kisha e perendimit e feston këtë festë me 25 dhjetor dhe kjo feste ka ardhë 3 shekuj pas lindjes së Krishtit(Isait a.s) dhe ia mveshin se ai është zot, ndërsa kisha e lindjes e festojnë dy javë më pas (përafersishtë) dhe ja mveshin Isait a.s. kinse bir i Zotit.

Kjo festë ka filluar të festohet prej vitit 336 pas lindjes së Krishtit. Kisha e perendimit e ka ndërrue këtë datë dhe e ka bërë me 25 dhjetor,ndërsa kisha e Armenisë (e lindjes) nuk pajtohet me këtë datë dhe ata e festojnë me 6 janar. Nëse ju kthehemi historisë dhe e shiqojmë se popujtë e mëparshum a e kanë festuar këtë datë a jo..

Romakët e vjetër e kanë festuar këtë datë si festë e zotrave të tyre d.m.th. ditëlindjen e diellit. Pas konvertimit të romakëve në krishterizëm vazhduan përsëri ta festojnë këtë datë vetëm ia ndërruan emrin dhe thanë: po e festojmë ditëlindjen e Krishtit, pra kjo është një argument se kjo datë nuk është datëlindja e Krishtit (Isait a.s).

Është pyetur një historian se ky kalendar a ka filluar prej lindjes së Krishtit (Isait a.s.), ai u përgjigjë: kjo nuk është e vërtetë sepse këtë kalendar prej 365 ditëvë e ka përpiluar një njeri që e adhuronte diellin dhe ky kalendar ka depërtuar të romakët dhe është pranuar në vitin 46.

Priftët e shekullit të II dhe të III thanë se Viti i Ri nuk ka të bëjë me Krishtin (Isain a.s. ) sepse ky kalendar nuk është i yni por e kemi gjetur të romakët

*
Prejardhja e Babadimrit*
Romakët e kishin një njeri që quhej Nicolas dhe ai ju sillte dhurata dhe pasi romakët kaluan në krishterizum atëherë thanë: pasi ne e ndërruam besimin po e ndërrojmë edhe Nicolasin dhe në vend të tij erdhë prifti që quhej Novey e që tash njihet si “BABADIMER”  ose Santaklaus.


*Prejardhja e Bredhit*

Besimi i krishterëve për bredhin është se bredhi është një lloj pemë që të sjell fat në shtëpi gjatë tërë vitit. Nëse e hapim "Enciklopedinë Britaneze" në vëllimin 32 faqja 284 thotë :perqeshje: opujt e më hershëm si hebrenjtë,faraonët dhe kinezët e kanë pas këtë si simbol të lumturisë.

Më vonë kur evropa kaloi në besimin e idhujtarisë atëherë e çmuan bredhin (pishen) më shumë se çdo pemë tjetër. Deri në shekullin e VI e kanë quajtur si pema e parajses (pema e Ademit a.s.) në Gjermani. Pas shekullit VI e ndërruan këtë term dhe e quajtën si pema e Krishtit, këtë nuk e pranuan britanezët deri në shekullin XIX.

----------


## altin55

Origjina pagane e krishtlindjes
William F. Dankenbring and John D. Keyser





Ndonëse kudo në botë krishtlindjet festohen si një festë e krishtere, a është e krishtere krishtlindja në rend të parë? Merrni në konsideratë këtë: shqyrtoni Biblën fund e krye, dhe nuk do të gjeni as një fjalë të vetme të krishtlindjes që festohet nga të krishterët. Madje kjo nuk përmendet as një herë të vetme. Në anën tjetër, paganët e festonin këtë ditë për mijëra vjet përpara se të lindej Krishti. Nga vijnë këto rite dhe ceremoni misterioze që e rrethojnë këtë ditë? 



Në librin e Werner Keller, "Bibla si një Histori", lexojmë pohimin vijues:



"Si një ditë e krishtere në dokumente, 25 Dhjetori së pari qe përmendur në vitin 324 p.e.s. Nën perandorin romak Justinian [p.e.s. 527-565], kjo ditë u pranua si një festë zyrtare. Një festival i vjetër romak luajti një rol të rëndësishëm në zgjedhjen e kësaj ditë të veçantë. 25 Dhjetori në Romën e lashtë ka qenë Dies Natali Invictus/Ditëlindja e të Pamposhturit, dita e solsticit1 dimëror dhe njëkohësisht, në Romë, dita e fundit e Saturnalisë e cila që prej kohësh kishte degjeneruar në një karnaval javor të shfrenuar..." [f.331]



A nuk duket paksa e çuditshme që e ashtuquajtura Kishë e krishtere, për të festuar lindjen e Mesisë, të zgjedhë një ditë e cila qe identifikuar si dita e lindjes së Diellit të Pamposhtur, ditën e solsticit dimëror, ditës më të shkurtër të vitit, kur pjesa e ndriçuar e ditës nis të bëhet më e gjatë prapë? Çfarë ka kjo të bëjë me Krishtin? A ka lindur Krishti diku afër 25 dhjetorit?



Vazhdon Keller:



"Meteorologët si edhe historianët dhe astronomët kanë diçka mjaft me rëndësi për të kontribuuar në lidhje me çështjen e caktimit të ditës së lindjes së Jezusit. Sipas Lukës:'Në atë vend ishin disa barinj të cilët e kalonin natën përjashta për të ruajtur grigjën e vet'" [Luka 2:8]



"Meteorologët kanë bërë regjistrime të sakta të temperaturës në Hebron. Kjo pikë, që gjendet në rrafshnaltat jugore të Judesë, e ka gjendjen e njëjtë klimatike si të Betlehemit i cili s'është shumë larg. Shënimet e temperaturës e mbi tre muajve tregojnë që rënia e ftohtësisë është siç vijon: dhjetor – 2.8 gradë; janar – 1.6 gradë; shkurt – 0.1 gradë. Dy muajt e parë po ashtu kanë reshjet më të mëdha të shiut në vit; përafërsisht 15 cm në dhjetor, dhe afërsisht 20 cm në janar. Sipas të gjitha informatave ekzistuese, klima e Palestinës nuk ka ndryshuar dukshëm në 2000 vitet e fundit. Si bazë për këtë mund të merren vrojtimet moderne meteorologjike".



"Në kohën e krishtlindjes, Betlehemi është në acar, dhe në Tokën e Premtuar, në fusha, nuk mund të ketë qenë as një bagëti në atë temperaturë..."



"Rreth kohës së krishtlindjeve në ditët tona, në Palestinë, kafshët dhe barinjtë janë të mbyllur [dmth nuk ka kullosa]..."



Ndërsa kërkojmë kohën e saktë të lindjes së Jezusit, gjejmë se ai nuk ka lindur as afërsisht datës 25 dhjetor, të cilën bota e ka zgjedhur për ta "festuar" ditëlindjen e tij.



Miliona të krishterë të pretenduar, të cilat mendojnë që janë pasues të fesë së Jezusit, janë mashtruar. Jo vetëm që si të pa mend kanë përqafuar traditën e gabuar sikur të jenë të krishterë, por ata janë gënjyer e mashtruar nga predikuesit dhe priftërinjtë, ndonëse Jezusi vetë ka paralajmëruar:"Ky popull më nderon me buzë, kurse zemra e tyre është larg meje. Më kot më adhurojnë, kur mësojnë kinse mësim të Hyut – rregulloret që i qitën njerëzit... Ju lëni pas dore urdhërimin e Hyut për të ruajtur traditën tuaj!" [Marku 6-8]




Kush është lindur më 25 Dhjetor?



Nëse Jezusi nuk është lindur më 25 dhjetor, kush është lindur atëherë? Me fjalë tjera, ditëlindjen e kujt po e feston bota e krishtere, më 25 dhjetor? 



Në librin "Historia e Romës", nga Michael Grant, lexojmë siç vijon:



"Ka pasur po ashtu një tjetër besim pagan gjatë kësaj epoke, që garonte me Krishtin për kontrollin e botës perëndimore. Ky ishte kulti i diellit, i cili respektohej nga miliona banorë të perandorisë romake, madje ky besim njëherë e një kohë qe bërë fe zyrtare..."



"Në Romë, karakteri hyjnor i diellit erdhi shumë më herët, dhe më pas, shekuj më vonë, në kuben madhështore të Panteonit të Hadrianit, hapja qendrore, e rrethuar me rozeta në formë ylli, paraqiste sferën diellore... Kohë më parë, perandori Aureli kishte themeluar një tempull masiv të Diellit të Pamposhtur si një pikë qendrore e gjithë sistemit fetar të shtetit [274]. Ditëlindja e zotit qe menduar të jetë më 25 dhjetor, dhe kjo, e transformuar në krishtlindje, është një nga trashëgimitë që krishterimi ia ka borxh këtij kulti" [f.391-392].



Vini re! Krishterimi mori ditëlindjen e zotit-diell, kultit të diellit, dhe e transformoi atë në krishtlindje, ditëlindjen e Jezusit! Në fakt kjo është lindja e një zoti pagan, që adhurohej nga miliona njerëz gjithandej perandorisë romake.



"... Por adhurimi i zoti-diell vazhdoi gjerësisht kudo në perandori, dhe nën perandorin Aurel [270-275 p.e.s.] kulti u rivendos në pozitën e lartë të mëparshme. Në vitin 274, Aureli e shpalli zotin – tash të quajtur Deus Sol Invictus – perëndinë zyrtare të perandorisë romake. Ai ndërtoi një tempull të shkëlqyer të diellit në Romë... dhe vendosi festimin e lindjes së diellit [naturalis solis invicti] më 25 dhjetor, ditë e cila atëherë u pranua për solsticin dimëror. Në kohën e Konstantinit, kulti i Deus Sol Invictus kishte ende një pozitë të lartë, dhe portreti i zotit-diell gjendej në monedhën e Konstantinit... Kështu, duhet të ketë qenë në këtë kohë dhe me qëllimin e transformimit të rëndësisë së një datë të shenjtë ekzistuese që ditëlindja e Jezusit, e cila festohej në Lindje, më 6 janar, u vendos në Romë më 25 dhjetor, ditën e festimit të ditëlindjes së Sol Invictus. Kjo ditë shfaqet në listën e datave e cila mbas gjase qe përpiluar në vitin 336 p.e.s. dhe u publikua në kalendarin romak të qytetit për vitin 354, e botuar nga Filokal" [Finegan, f.211-212].



Kjo ka ndodhur në shekullin e katërt pas Jezusit. Asokohe Kisha inkorporoi ditëlindjen e zotit-diell në kalendarin e ashtuquajtur të krishterë, dhe konvertoi "ditëlindjen" e tij në ditëlindjen e vetë Jezusit. Ajo që përfundimisht dhe pa dyshim kishte qenë pagane, tash u "pagëzua" dhe me anë të një akti magjik u transformua në diçka të krishtere. Së paku, për vrojtuesin, kjo dukej të ishte e krishtere. Tash quhej e krishtere. Por, në fakt, kjo ende kishte një zemër dhe bërthamë pagane.




Ndikimi i Konstantinit



Kur Konstantini u bë perandor i Romës, ai së paku formalisht u bë një i krishterë. Por duke qenë drejtuesi i një perandorie politike të përhapur, ai kujdesej për unitetin dhe stabilitetin e kësaj perandorie. Si një politikan i mprehtë, ai kërkoi të bashkërendonte dhe të përziente praktikat pagane me besimet e krishtere për të shkrirë paganizmin në Kishën romake. Në vitin 313 p.e.s., Konstantini shpalli "Dekretin e Tolerancës". Ai u bë perandor në vitin 323 p.e.s. dhe "atëherë, krishterimi u vë në fron" [Jesse Lyman Hurlbut, "Rrëfenja e Kishës së Krishtere", f.74]. Që nga kjo kohë, për dyqind vjetët në vijim, ndaluan të gjitha persekutimet e të krishterëve të Kishës romake dhe ithtarëve të saj. Shpata e persekutimit nuk u fut thjesht në këllëf; ajo u varros" [Ibid, f.75].



Jesse Hurlbut vajton pasojat e bërjes së krishterimit fe zyrtare nga Konstantini, që ishte e lirë nga të gjitha persekutimet. Që nga ajo kohë, thekson ai, Kisha plotësisht u shkatërrua nga politika dhe oportunistët.



"... vendosja e krishterimit si një fe zyrtare u bë një mallkim".



"Çdonjëri kërkonte të anëtarësohej në kishë dhe pothuaj çdonjëri u pranua. Të mirët dhe të këqijtë, kërkuesit e sinqertë të Zotit dhe hipokritët që kërkonin përfitime e mësynë bashkësinë. Njerëz ambiciozë e të paskrupullt kërkonin pozitë në kishë për ndikime politike e sociale..."



"Shërbesave të adhurimit iu shtua shkëlqimi, por ishin më pak shpirtërore dhe të përzemërta sesa në kohët e kaluara. Format dhe ceremonitë e paganizmit gradualisht u futën në adhurim. Disa nga festat e paganëve u bënë festivale kishtare me ndryshimin e emrit të adhurimit" [Hurbult, "Rrëfenja e Kishës së Krishtere", f.79].



Will Durant, një historian i famshëm, në punimin e vet voluminoz "Rrëfenja e Civilizimit", shkroi në vëllimin III, të titulluar Cezari dhe Krishti, që, në kishën e re e cila u zhvillua në perandorinë romake, çifutëria e Jezusit humbi apo u refuzua dhe u zëvendësua me filozofinë dhe mendimet greke, dhe, ai shkruan:



"... Krishti u asimilua në traditat fetare e filozofike të mendjes Helene. Tash bota pagane – madje edhe bota antisemite – do të mund ta pranonte si të veten".



"Krishterimi nuk e shkatërroi paganizmin; ai e adoptoi atë. Mendimi grek, duke vdekur, erdhi në një jetë të migruar në teologjinë dhe liturgjinë e Kishës... misteret greke kaluan në një mister mahnitës të meshës. Të tjera kultura pagane i kontribuuan rezultatit të bashkimit të dy sistemeve të besimit. Nga Egjipti erdhi ideja e një trinie hyjnore... nga Egjipti erdhi adhurimi i Nënës së Fëmijës... Nga Frigjia erdhi adhurimi i Nënës së Madhe... Rituali Mitraik aq shumë i ngjante sakrifikimit eukariot të meshës, saqë etërit e krishterë e akuzuan djallin se kishte shpikur këto ngjashmëri për të mashtruar mendjet e brishta. Krishterimi qe punimi i fundit i madh i botës së lashtë pagane" [f.959].



Krishterimi që shohim përreth sot s'është tjetër veçse një përfundim i kësaj shkrirjeje apo bashkërenditjeje të paganizmit në Kishën e deklaruar të Jezusit, e cila ka rënë në një plëngprishje dhe papastërti. Pasardhësit e virgjëreshës së dëlirë të një herë e njëkohshme, Kishës së Testamentit të Ri, siç duket është bërë, për të gjitha qëllimet dhe synimet, lavirja shpirtërore e Babilonisë, një zuskë e zbukuruar me margaritarë dhe një prostitutë e ngatërruar, një kurvë shpirtërore!



Paganizmi nuk qe mundur nga Kisha. Ajo e invadoi Kishën dhe e ngashënjeu përbrenda. Kisha e deklaruar krishtere u bë fytyra e re e paganizmit. U ndryshuan vetëm emrat. Në disa raste, si në pashkët, nuk u prekën madje as emrat e vjetër paganë.



H.G. Wells, në "Përvijim i Historisë" së tij, shqyrton transformimin e mësimeve të Jezusit në një adhurim pagan, duke e quajtur veten e krishtere. Ai shënon:



"Respektimi i të Shtunës Çifute, prapë, të transferuar në të dielën Mitraike, është një veçori e rëndësishme e shumë kulteve të krishtere... Ai [Jezusi] nuk e ka thënë as një fjalë për adhurimin e nënës së tij, Marisë, në maskën e Isis, mbretëreshës së qiejve. Shkruesit skeptikë kanë pasur guximtari të mohojnë nëse Jezusi mund të quhet një i krishterë në rend të parë" [f.445].




Ngashënjimi i Kishës



Në Librin e Enciklopedisë Botërore qëndron:"Data e saktë e lindjes së Krishtit është e panjohur. Të krishterët e hershëm nuk e kanë festuar lindjen e tij, sepse e konsideronin pagane festimin e ditëlindjes së kujtdo. Përmendja e parë e nderimit të ditëlindjes së Krishtit u shfaq diku rreth vitit 200 p.e.s. Për shumë vite u përdorën disa data. Për herë të parë 25 dhjetori qe përmendur në vitin 336".



Ky burim i zakonshëm i referimit pranon:"Për shumë vite, njerëzit i respektonin krishtlindjet vetëm si një festival fetar. Por, gradualisht adoptuan gjithnjë e më shumë zakone që s'kishin të bënin me Kishën. Shumica e zakoneve vinin nga kulturat që kanë ekzistuar përpara krishterimit... Më 1643, Puritanët2, të cilët i konsideronin pagane këto festime, e nxorën jashtë ligjit respektimin e krishtlindjeve në Angli. Kolonët në New England pasuan ligjet angleze dhe po ashtu nxorën jashtë ligjit krishtlindjet. Por, emigrantët për në Botën e Re [Amerikë] sollën zakonet nga shumë vende dhe festimet e vjetra së shpejti u rivendosën.


Në fakt, të gjitha zakonet popullore dhe traditat që rrethojnë krishtlindjet qenë festuar në festivalet pagane, në mes të dimrit, mijëra vite përpara se të lindej Krishti. Mu kjo enciklopedi pranon:"Zakoni i djegies së cungut ka nisur me skandinavët e lashtë, të cilët njëherë e një kohë dogjën një cung të madh për nder të zotit të tyre, Tor. Pasi skandinavët u bënë të krishterë, ata e bënë cungun një pjesë të rëndësishme të ceremonisë së krishtlindjeve".




Nga vjen druri/bredhi i krishtlindjeve?



Një nga zakonet më të përhapura të krishtlindjeve sot është sjellja në shtëpi e pemës të krishtlindjeve dhe zbukurimi i tij. Nga vjen ky zakon? Coffin, në "Libri i Folklorit të Krishtlindjeve", na tregon:



"Shumica e njerëzve kanë dëgjuar që pema e krishtlindjeve ka zënë fill në Tannenbaum dhe në njëfarë lloji të mbeturinës së adhurimit gjerman të bimëve. Kjo është pjesërisht e vërtetë. Mirëpo, zakoni i përdorimit të bredhit dhe drurëve me gjelbërim të përjetshëm, në mënyrë ceremoniale, qe vendosur në Saturnalinë romake, madje edhe më herët në Egjipt" [f.209].



Shkruan Alexander Hislop në "Dy Babilonitë":



"Pema e krishtlindjeve, tash aq i rëndomtë në mjediset tona, ka qenë i zakonshëm në Romën pagane dhe Egjiptin pagan. Në Egjipt, ky ka qenë druri i palmës; në Romë, ky ka qenë bredhi – druri i palmës që paraqiste Mesinë pagane, si Bal-Temer; bredhi që i referohej atij si Bal-Berith. Nëna e Adonisit, zotit-diell dhe hyjnisë madhështore të ndërmjetshme, thuhet të ketë qenë shndërruar në një pemë në mënyrë mistike dhe atëherë, në këtë gjendje, të ketë lindur të birin e saj hyjnor. Nëse nëna ka qenë një pemë, i biri duhet të ketë qenë pranuar si njeri-degë. Kjo plotësisht shpjegon vendosjen e cungut në zjarr, në natën krishtlindjeve, dhe shfaqjen e pemës/bredhit të krishtlindjeve në mëngjesin e nesërm" [faqe 97].



Adhurimi i drurit ka qenë i zakonshëm tek të lashtët. Në "Festivalet, Ditët e Shenjta, dhe Ditët e Shenjtëve" qëndron:



"Pema e krishtlindjeve... përsërit idenë e adhurimit të drurit... topat e shkëlqyeshëm që simbolizojnë diellin... të gjitha festivalet e paganëve të solsticit dimëror janë thithur në Ditën e krishtlindjeve... përdorimi i ashes dhe veshtullës në ceremonitë e druidëve3... pema e krishtlindjeve për nder të bredhit të shenjtë të Odinit..." [f.236].





Shkruan Collins në "Folklori i Krishtlindjeve":



"Ideja e dekorimit të shtëpive në festa është e përbotshme dhe me shekuj e vjetër... Pra, dafina e Saturnalisë, ashja gjermane, veshtulla kelte, dhe kaçuba meksikane, të gjitha identifikohen me këtë ceremoni shumëgjuhëshe..."



"Shumë nga bimët që përdoren në krishtlindje janë simbole të pjellorisë. Me siguri çdo dru me gjelbërim të përjetshëm [bredhi, bërsheni], me aftësitë e veta për të kthyer gjelbërim në muajt jopjellor, është e përshtatshme, por shumë më interesante janë ashja, dredhka, dhe veshtulla. Ashja, me gjethet e saja që shpojnë, lulet e bardha, dhe kokrrat e kuqe simbolizon dëshirën e fortë të riprodhimit mashkullor. Në fakt, në këngët gazmore angleze... ashja është mashkulli dhe dredhka është femra. Me gjasë të krishterët e kanë huazuar këtë përdorim të bimëve së bashku me zakonet e tjera të Saturnalisë romake" [f.22-23].



Dredhka, mashkulli i ashes, në ritet e lashta greke ka marrë emrin e vet nga vajza që vallëzonte para Dionisit me aq hare dhe shfrenim, saqë ka rënë e vdekur para këmbëve të tij. Dionisi, natyrisht, ka qenë versioni grek i perëndisë së verës dhe zbavitjes, një formë tjetër e Bakusit, Temuzit, apo Nimrudit!



Veshtulla, që nga kohërat e hershme, është konsideruar si e shenjtë dhe e mistershme, simbol i diellit, dhuruesit të jetës, si një afrodiziak, dhe mbrojtës kundra sëmundjeve dhe helmit. Kjo bimë posaçërisht qe e shenjtë për keltët druidë të cilët e sakrifikonin në lutjet ndaj zotave. Paganët i janë referuar veshtullës si "dega e artë". Dy festat e mëdha, kur paganët mblidhnin veshtullat, kanë qenë dita në mes të verës, solstici i verës, dhe 25 dhjetori, solstici i dimrit. Qe supozuar që veshtulla posedonte fuqi për zbulimin e thesareve në tokë, dhe qe shndërruar në një "thupër parashikuese". Po ashtu është konsideruar si "ndenjëse e jetës" e lisit të shenjtë, dhe si një burim i zjarrit të diellit. Të puthësh nën veshtullën është një mbijetesë e shthurjes seksuale të Saturnalisë dhe sjelljes së pamoralshme e të pistë, gjë e cila ka qenë e rëndomtë në Saturnali.




Çka në lidhje me plakun e vitit të ri [Babadimrin apo Babagjyshin]?



Madje edhe plaku i vitit të ri nuk ka një origjinë dashamirëse! Ky karanxholl i trashë dhe gazmor mund të gjurmohet deri te legjenda e lashtë skandinave. "Enciklopedia Botërore" pranon:



"Disa nga veçoritë e babadimrit janë të vjetra me shekuj. Për shembull, besimi që babadimri hyn në shtëpi nëpërmjet oxhakut është zhvilluar nga një legjendë e vjetër skandinave. Skandinavët besonin që perëndesha Hertha shfaqej në vatër dhe sillte fat të mirë në shtëpi".



Ndonëse shumica e njerëzve mendojnë që babadimri origjinal ka qenë një peshkop me emrin Shën Nikolasi i Azisë së Vogël i shekullit të katërt, kjo në fakt s'është e vërtetë. Fjala "Nikolas" do të thotë: i fuqishmi, i forti. Traditat e një "zoti" që jepte dhurata nën një bredh, i paraprijnë peshkopit të Azisë së Vogël për mijëra vjet. Midis skandinavëve ka qenë zoti Odin apo Woden, i cili linte dhurata të posaçme gjatë sezonës së krishtlindjeve nën bredh, drurin e tij të shenjtë.



Tony van Renterghem shkruan në "Kur Babadimri ka qenë Shaman: Origjina e Lashtë e Babadimrit dhe e Bredhit të Krishtlindjeve":



"Në rajonet rishtazi të krishtëruara, ku keltët paganë dhe kultet gjermane mbeten me ndikim, legjendat e zoti Woden u përzien me ato të shenjtëve të ndryshëm të krishterë - Shën Nikolasi qe një prej këtyre. Ka patuar rajone të krishtera, ku shën Nikolasi sundonte i vetëm; në të tjera rajone, ai ndihmohej nga Ndihmësi i Errët pagan [një rob të cilin e kishte trashëguar nga zoti pagan Woden]. Në të tjera rajone të largëta... gjepa të lashtë traditash të kontrolluara nga fetë e Vjetra. Këtu Ndihmësi i Errët sundonte i vetëm, nganjëherë në mënyrë më ngatërruese, duke përdorur identitetin e rremë të Shën Nikolasit [apo Klausit], pa e ndryshuar në asnjë mënyrë pamjen e tij kërcënuese, i veshur me lesh. [Kjo qe figura që më vonë u përdor nga artisti Nest, si model për babadimrin e hershëm amerikan (Ang. Santa Claus)]" [f.96].



Katoliku Shën Nikolas po ashtu pati një të kaluar të paqartë. Van Renterghem thotë:"Ai qe një përmbledhje e dy shenjtëve të ndarë [një nga Mira në Azinë e Vogël, tjetri nga Pinora]. Të dy s'kanë qenë – siç pranon edhe Kisha sot - asgjë më shumë sesa perëndi të krishterë ujërash [Me gjasë të ndërlidhura me zotin greko-romak Posejdon-Neptun]" [Ibid]. Në 1970-tat, Këshilli i Dytë i Vatikanit zyrtarisht pohoi që kurrë nuk ka ekzistuar ndonjë peshkop katolik me emrin Nikolas. Vatikani II më tej pranoi që legjendat të cilat i janë atribuuar këtij "shenjti", nuk kishin origjinë të krishtere dhe me gjasë erdhën nga traditat pagane.



Vazhdon më tej Van Renterghem:



"Në Holandë dhe në disa vende të tjera Evropiane, figura e Shën Nikolasit ende vlerësohet lart. Ai shfaqej si një njeri i vjetër, i gjatë, me mjekër dhe me flokë të bardha, i veshur si një peshkop katolik, me pelerinë dhe me shkop baritor, në dukje një shenjt katolik i vërtetë, por me shprehinë e çuditshme e kalërimit nëpër qiej mbi një kalë të bardhë, i ndjekur nga Ndihmësi i Errët i tij. Duket që shenjti katolik ka trashëguar disa nga këto zakone nga zoti pagan Woden, i cili po ashtu ka qenë një plak me mjekër dhe flokë të bardhë, po ashtu i veshur me një pelerinë dhe kapelë, mbartte shkop [apo shtizë], kalëronte një kalë të bardhë, dhe tërhiqte me zinxhir të njëjtin ndihmës/rob të errët " [f.97].



"Sinterklaas" holandez u sjell dhurata fëmijëve të mirë, ndërsa të këqijtë keqtrajtohen nga "Ndihmësi i Errët", i quajtur Zwarte Pier, apo Pjetri i Zi, i cili vringëllon një thupër si fshesë. Si Shën Klaus, edhe Sinterklaas po ashtu kishte shprehi që të hynte në shtëpi nëpërmjet oxhakut. Ndihmësi i tij, Pjetri i Zi, sot ende është me brirë, i veshur me lesh, i frikshëm, dhe më pak i mirë me fëmijët. Ndonëse i përshkruar si robi ndihmës i shën Nikolasit, të dy këta, në shumë fshatra, janë përzier në një figurë, i cili shpesh ka emrin Nikolas apo Klaus.



"Në Gjermani, ndihmësi i errët i shën Nikolasit është i një njeri i vogël zeshkan, me brirë dhe i frikshëm, që gjithmonë vringëllon fshesën. Ai njihet me shumë emra: Knecht Ruprecht [shërbëtori Rupreht], apo në Bavari, Pelz Nickel, që do të thotë: Niku i veshur me lesh. Në Tirol, imazhi është edhe më i qartë: atje Ndihmësi i Errët është Kllaubau, një krijesë me brirë e me fytyrë të zezë, i lidhur me zinxhirë dhe i leshtë" [f.103-105].



Kush ka qenë ky farë Odini apo Wodeni, "babadimri" i vërtetë? Ai ka qenë zoti suprem i mitologjisë skandinave, një luftëtar i ashpër i cili mbartte një shtizë si armë të veçantë. Ai ka qenë i njohur si një gjuetar i fuqishëm dhe për fuqitë magjike të tij. Po ky autor deklaron më tej, për sa i përket lidhjes mes Odinit/Wodenit dhe shën Nikolasit:



"Woden/Odin: zoti-diell gjerman/skandinav; mik i njeriut, kalorësi misterioz Schimmel. Duke e tërhequr zvarrë me zinxhir robin e vet të errët e djallëzor Eckhart [Ekhart], ai kalëron nëpër qiejt e stuhishëm. Ai udhëheq një gjueti të egër, duke mënjanuar, dhe përfundimisht nënshtruar, fuqitë e së keqes. Ai po ashtu mbart një kapelë të gjerë me rreth, një pelerinë të gjerë, mban shtizën e vet dhe kalëron nëpër qiej [zëvendësoni kapelën e tij me një kapelë peshkopi dhe shtizën me një shkop që ka kryq në fund, dhe do të kemi shenjtin holandez Nikolas]" [f.111].




Origjina e vërtetë e "Krishtlindjeve"



Vërtet është e çuditshme qe një ditë e cila kurrë s'është përmendur apo miratuar në Bibël të bëhet festa kryesore e gjithë vitit. Kjo ditë kurrë s'është festuar nga Jezusi, apo nga dishepujt e tij, apo nga Kisha e hershme e Dhiatës së Re.



Cila është origjina e reale e festimit të 25 dhjetorit? Një shqyrtim i kujdesshëm në fjalën "Krishtlindje" [Ang. Christmas] duhet të na tregojë diçka. Vëni re! Kjo është një përzierje. Ndonëse përfshin emrin e Krishtit, kjo po ashtu përmend meshën [Ang. Mass]. Nga erdhi mesha me ritualet, ceremoninë e përpunuar, lutjet pagane për të vdekurit etj?



Alexander Hislop, në librin e vet "Dy Babilonitë", thekson që mesha është diçka e cila përfundimisht kthehet prapa tek ritet dhe zakonet e paganëve të lashtë. Ai e shpjegon këtë me një gjuhë të qartë:



"Ndaj, gjejmë që gratë e Judesë kryenin 'djegien e temjanit, mbushjen e gotave të pijes, dhe ofrimin e tortave mbretëreshës së qiejve' [Jere. 44:19]. Tortat kanë qenë 'sakrifica e pagjak' që ajo i kërkonte... Në shekullin e katërt, kur mbretëresha e qiejve, nën emrin Mari, po fillonte të adhurohej në Kishën e krishtere, kjo 'sakrificë e pagjak' po ashtu përfshihej. Mu forma e sakrificës së pagjak në Romë mund të tregojë se nga ka ardhur. Ajo përbën një tortë të rrumbullakët e të hollë; dhe në formën e rrumbullakët të saj, Kisha e Romës e vë një theks të veçantë... Rëndësia të cilën Roma ia kushton formës së rrumbullakët të tortës duhet të ketë një arsye, dhe arsyeja mund të gjendet nëse shikojmë në altarët e Egjiptit. 'Torta e rrumbullakët dhe e hollë', thotë Wilkinson, 'gjendet në të gjithë altarët'. Pothuaj çdo grimë në adhurimin egjiptian ka një domethënie simbolike. Disku i rrumbullakët, aq i shpeshtë në emblemat e shenjtë të Egjiptit, simbolizon diellin" ["Dy Babilonitë", f.159-160].



"Zoti-diell" në Egjiptin e lashtë ka qenë Osiris. Disku i rrumbullakët i meshës egjiptiane simbolizonte diellin, dhe ka qenë një sakrificë që simbolizonte zotin-diell. Ai konsiderohej jeta dhe ushqimi i shpirtrave të njerëzve! 



Ndaj, mesha e krishtlindjeve s'është asgjë më shumë sesa festimi i lindjes së vetë "zotit-diell", Mesisë së rremë, shpëtimtarit të rremë, dhe vetë mesha po ashtu paraqet sakrificën apo tortën që i bëhet mbretëreshës së qiejve, "Nënës" së Shpëtimtarit pagan, sakrifica e pagjak. Prapë, mesha provohet të jetë pagane në thelb.



Është një fakt që 25 dhjetori qe festuar për mijëra vjet përpara lindjes së Mesisë, si ditëlindje e një zoti të lashtë pagan – zotit-diell. Alexander Hislop thekson të vërtetën në këto fjalë ngjethëse – së paku duhet të jetë tronditëse për këdo me mendje të pastër, të panjollosur dhe të ndërgjegjshme:



"Vërtet, është pranuar nga shkruesit më të dijshëm dhe të paanshëm e të gjitha palëve, që dita e lindjes së Jezusit s'mund të vendoset, dhe se përbrenda Kishës së krishtere kurrë s'është dëgjuar për një festival të tillë përpara shekullit të tretë. Atëherë, si e ka vendosur Kisha romake 25 dhjetorin si krishtlindje? Përse, kështu: shumë përpara shekullit të katërt dhe shumë përpara vetë epokës së krishtere, një festival qe festuar ndër paganët, pikërisht në këtë kohë të vitit, për nder të birit të mbretëreshës së qiejve të Babilonisë. Dhe, mund të merret me mend që, me qëllim për të bërë për vete paganët dhe për të shtuar numrin e ithtarëve formalë të krishterimit, festivali i njëjtë u adoptua nga Kisha romake, duke ia dhënë vetëm emrin e Krishtit. Tendenca e krishterëve për t'i dalë përpara paganizmit qe zhvilluar mjaft herët... Njerëzit e drejtë u përpoqën ta frenojnë këtë rrjedh, por pavarësisht përpjekjeve të tyre, kjo vazhdonte, derisa Kisha, me përjashtim të një pakice, u fundos në besëtytninë pagane" [f.93].



Vazhdon Hislop:



"Që Krishtlindjet në origjinë janë një festival pagan, kjo s'ka kurrfarë dyshimi. Kjo kohë e vitit dhe ceremonitë me të cilat ende festohet, provojnë origjinën e tij. Në Egjipt, i biri i Isis, titulli egjiptian për mbretëreshën e qiejve, u lind pikërisht në këtë kohë, diku rreth kohës së solsticit dimëror. Mu emri me të cilin Krishtlindjet njihen tek njerëzit [Ang. Yule Day] provon edhe një herë origjinën e tij pagane e babilonase. [Ang. Yule] 'Jull' në gjuhën e kaldeanëve [Babilonisë] do të thotë: foshnje apo fëmijë i vogël. Dhe siç është quajtur 25 dhjetori nga paraardhësit Anglo-Saksonë, 'yule-day' [Dita e Jullit], apo 'Dita e Fëmijës', dhe nata përpara saj 'Nata e Nënës', shumë më herët përpara se të binin në kontakt me krishterimin, provon mjaftueshëm karakterin e vërtetë të krishtlindjeve" [f.93-94].



25 dhjetori është nderuar gjerë e gjatë në botën antike. Kjo ditë ka qenë ditëlindja e Diellit të Pamposhtur. Cungu i Jullit paraqiste trupin e vdekur të Nimrudit, një i rebeluar kundra Zotit pas Vërshimit, dhe me sa duket pema e krishtlindjeve ka qenë Nimrudi i rilindur – zoti i rilindur u kthye në jetë!



Në Evropë, Saksonët sakrifikonin një derr të egër për nder të diellit, për ta pajtuar mbretëreshën e qiejve në ditën e krishtlindjes. Derri, në mitologjinë pagane, supozohet të ketë vrarë Mesinë e rremë pagan. Derri po ashtu ka qenë sendi kryesor në festën e Saturnit në Romë. Koka e derrit ende qëndron në enën në Angli me rastin e drekës së krishtlindjes. Hislop thotë:"Pa dyshim që, atëherë, festivali pagan në solsticin dimëror – me fjalë tjera, krishtlindja – qe mbajtur për nder të lindjes së Mesisë babilonase" [f.102]



Kulti më i madh fetar i cili u kujdes për adhurimin e diellit në botët greke dhe romake, më 25 dhjetor, ka qenë kulti i Mitraizimit. Ata e quanin "Lindja e Diellit". Mitra, zoti-diell, supozohej të ketë lindur në këtë kohë, por po ashtu edhe Osiris, Horus, Temmuz, Herkul, Bakus, Adonis, Jupiter – të gjithë Mesitë pagane! Vetëm ky fakt do të tregonte që të gjithë zotët-diell dhe perënditë pagane kanë rrënjët tek zoti-diell i hershëm, Nimrudi!



Ky festival popullor dimëror u bë aq i zakonshëm, saqë në Greqinë, Egjiptin dhe Romën pagane, dhe kudo në Evropë, periudha e solsticit dimëror ishte një kohë e një shfrenimi dhe festimi të madh. Në Romë kjo u bë e njohur si Saturnalia, për nder të zotit Saturn, "të Fshehtit". "Festa e Saturnit", vazhdon Hislop, "zgjaste pesë ditë. Në atë rast kishte dehje dhe shfrenim total. Robërit çliroheshin përkohësisht dhe shfrytëzonin të gjitha mënyrat e lirisë së bashku me zotërinjtë e vet. Kjo është pikërisht mënyra në të cilën, sipas Berosus, në Babiloni, festohej festivali i dehjes i muajit Thebeth, që korrespondon me dhjetorit tonë, me fjalë tjera, festivali i Bakus-it" [f.96-97].



T.G. Crippen, në "Krishtlindja dhe Njohuritë e Krishtlindjes", shkruan:



"Tash, në dhjetor dhe në fillim të janarit, ka pasur festivale të cilat ngushtësisht identifikoheshin me jetën e përditshme të popullit romak. Së pari, nga 17 deri më 21 dhjetor ishte Saturnalia, festa e madhe romake... Dikush mund ta quaj festa e Rrëmujës, kur robërve u lejohej për disa ditë ta gëzonin dukjen e lirisë, priteshin nga zotërinjtë e vet, dhe e zgjidhnin nga mesi i vet një mbret të gënjeshtërt për t'u argëtuar me të. Pas kësaj, më 22 dhjetor, vinte Sigillaria, festa e kukullave, kur mbahej një panair, dhe kukullat e lodrat e tjera, kryesisht prej argjile, u jepeshin fëmijëve. Pastaj, më 25 dhjetor, vinte Brumalia, përndryshe Dies Natalis Invicti Solis/ditëlindja e Diellit të Pamposhtur, kur ditët nisnin të zgjateshin pas solsticit... Kjo besohet të ketë qenë institucionalizuar ... nga perandori Aurel, për nder të Mitrës, zotit-diell të Persisë..." [f.8-9].



Kisha katolike mori eksitimin që e rrethonte Saturnalinë romake, me teprimet, ëndjet, papërmbajtjet dhe paturpësitë, dhe i quajti ato festim i lindjes së Jezusit. Shumica e njerëzve sot ende e mendojnë 25 dhjetorin si ditën e lindjes së Jezusit, ndonëse kështu përfundimisht nuk qëndron puna.



Kjo "përplasje" pagane qe transformuar nga Kisha katolike në festa të krishtlindjeve, për nder të Madonës dhe Fëmijës. Kështu, Semiramis pagane [Isis e Egjiptit] dhe Temmuz [Horus] qenë "transformuar", nëpërmjet një marifeti, nga "magjistarët" e Kishës katolike, në Marinë dhe Jezusin. Në këtë mënyrë, praktikat pagane e shekujve të kaluar u bënë së jashtmi të krishtera në emër dhe figurë. Për gati 300 vjet pas Jezusit, Kisha nuk tregoi ndonjë interesim për datën e lindjes së Mesisë. Apostujt dhe udhëheqësit e Kishës së Dhiatës së Re kurrë nuk u bezdisën të gjejnë datën kur kishte lindur Jezusi, meqë data nuk kishte rëndësi për ta. Nuk ishte deri në shekullin e katërt që krishtlindja nisi të respektohej nga Kisha katolike romake. Në "Encyclopedia Americana" qëndron:



"Krishtlindja, sipas shumë autoriteteve, nuk ka qenë festuar në shekujt e parë të Kishës katolike, sepse përdorimi i përgjithshëm i krishterë ka qenë që të festohej vdekja e personave të jashtëzakonshëm më parë sesa lindja e tyre. Festa u vendos si përkujtim i Shpëtimtarit në shekullin e katërt. Në shekullin e pestë, Kisha Perëndimore urdhëroi që kjo të festohet gjithmonë në ditën e festës së vjetër romake të lindjes së Sol-it [diellit]".



Puritanët, të cilët u orvatën të reformojnë Kishën gjatë 1600-ave, nuk besonin që krishtlindja mund të nderohej. Ky "pagëzim" i riteve dhe festivaleve pagane nga katolikët romakë dhe shumica e Kishave protestante, plotësisht u refuzua nga Puritanët. Një prej tyre, William Prynne, gjatë kohës së mbretit Charles I, shkroi:



"Zotërinjtë tanë të krishtlindjes së çrregullimit, së bashku me vallëzimin, maskat, shfaqjeve boshe, aktorët, dhe çrregullimeve të tilla të krishtlindjes, tash në përdorim të të krishterëve, u përftuan nga festivalet romake të Saturnalisë dhe Bakusit..." ["Libri i Folklorit të Krishtlindjes", f.8].



Për shkak të qëndrimit të tij ndaj krishtlindjes dhe ritualeve pagane që ende respektohen nga Kisha e deklaruar krishtere, William Prynne u vendos në një shtyllë ndëshkimi dhe iu nxorën sytë.



Krishtlindja është pagane, dhe rreth kësaj nuk ka kurrfarë dyshimi.

----------


## Seminarist

Kjo eshte injorance e mirefillte dhe arsye sepse une e them kete bazohet mbi dy fakte:


Sunitet vete, kane festa e devocione fetare, qe i kane pasuar nga paganet arabe. Shkurtimisht, ardhja 1) rreth e 2) rreth e 3) rreth e 4) e rreth 5) rreth e 6) rreth e 7) rreth e rrotull Kabes, eshte zakon pagano-arab, sic eshte dhe falja gurrit te ZI, per te cilen, Shen Joan Damaskini i shek.8 thote se ka qene koka e perendeshes pagane Afroditi (mos gaboj)...

Nuk tha kot Nini i Bules: cer qe kjo mer daj se mu moren ment...


Sidoqofte, sunitet shfajesohen duke thene, se, jo po, me pare arabeve pagane,. Kaba nderohej prej Ibrahimit....


Mirepo edhe ne themi se edhe adhurimi pagan i Diellit dhe Pemes gjithmone te gjelbert, Bredhit, nuk eshte vecse nje keqadhurim i DIELLIT te vertete dhe Pemes se vertete  te jetes, Krishtit, keshtu qe nqs Kisha ia dedikon keto dy simbole Krishtit ia ka dedikuar Atij qe me te vertete i ka ato veti.


Pra, kjo lidhje me paganizmin nuk ka asgje te keqe ne vetvete.

----------


## darwin

> Kjo temë ka nevojë për të dhëna meqënëse jemi dhe në ditë festash pagane.


ne rradhe te pare Felix Sol Invictus! _apo ka kaluar, se 29 sot?_ Sido qe te jete, Vitin e Ri atehere, meqenese eshte feste _'administrative'_. Ftesa jote eshte interesante dhe besoj se do te pasurohet me te dhena ne ditet ne vazhdim.

Fatmiresisht, ndihma eshte e gjithanshme edhe nga antaret e tjere. Orioni dhe Altini55 kane sjelle materiale interesante dhe qe kane kohe qe ekzistojne _(ne formen me te thjeshte ne ekzistencen e monedhave arkeologjike)_ ne lidhje me perngjashmerine, _besoj se mund te perdorim fjalen - te cuditshme -_, midis festave pagane dhe atyre te krishtera. 25 dhjetori eshte nje dite e shenuar ane e mbane ne historine e njerezimit, pasi per arsye te pashpjeguara _(ose mbase aftesia e astrologeve te lashtesise per te perceptuar fenomene rrotullimesh trupash qiellore, pra te nje distance te tille qe vetem tektura hyjnore e afronte me perditshmerine e njeriut te atehershem)_ ka besime pagane te cilen kete date e kane te percaktuar mire. Ndoshta ne kete menyre kane ndihmuar ne njefare mase edhe astrologet e dijetaret, te pershkruar _(nga Mateu)_, dhe barinjte _(nga Luka ... - ou, barinj apo dijetare?! nejse)_ qe certifikuan 25 dhjetorin si lindjen e nje lehtesimi per mbare njerezimin.

Por, sic e shpjegon dhe Seminaristi, qe Orioni dhe Altini55 t'i kishin shkrimet e tyre te plota dhe anti-paganiste _(gje qe e sugjeron deri-diku edhe Matrix)_ mund t'i referoheshin edhe stemes se gjysmehenes, satelit ky qe ishte i dukshem dhe i ndritshem edhe para se nje qenie hermafrodite ne nje shpelle t'i thoshte me timber zeri urdherues nje njeriu analfabet "Ikra!" dhe perdorimit te ketij simboli qiellor edhe me pare midis tribuve arabeve. Ose udhetimit te Haxhit, kohe ne te cilen kryen ato 7 rrotullimet rreth gurit te zi te Qabes dhe nga dita e fundit goditen ato shtyllat me guralece _(qe djalli te largohet sa me shume nga personi godites, me duket)_. Nderkohe qe vete Qabeja ishte nje tempull shume-shume i njohur pagan, me rreth 360 zotat e tij.

Por fatmiresisht, _sigurisht me vone_, u zbulua qe kjo nuk ishte e vertete, sepse vete Qaben e kishte ndertuar A/I-braha/imi per te nderuar vepren e zotit qe koken e djalit te tij ja nderroi me nje dash (apo qingj).. Qe te them te drejten eshte pak konfuze sesi nje tradite pagane, blatimi i sakrifices se gjakut, do te ndihmonte sadopak Zotin e Gjitheditur oriental per te njohur adhurimin e thelle ne zemren e A/I-braha/imit, por mbase kjo ben pjese ne misterin e religjioneve orientale te cilat une akoma nuk kam mundur t'i perceptoj shpirterisht. 

Gjithsesi perderisa vete Seminaristi thote tekstualisht "Pra, kjo lidhje me paganizmin nuk ka asgje te keqe ne vetvete" mendoj se jemi ne udhe te mbare ne lidhje me diskutimet qe do te vijojne.

pershendetje dhe Gezuar Vitin e Ri te gjitheve! _(ose kujt te kete qejf ta kete si feste)_

----------


## Seminarist

Analogjia me e thjeshte, mendoj, qe te kuptohet lidhja paganizem-kristianizem eshte psh kthimi i nje Kishe ne Xhami.

Muslimanet, duke u nisur nga ideja se Islami eshte Zbulesa perfundimtare dhe rizbulimi i vlerave te verteta te Fese Abrahamike, pas shtremberimit, erresimit - por jo eleminimit te plote - qe ajo pesoi nga hebrejte dhe kristianet, mendojne se nje Kishe - pa u shkaterruar, duke ruajtur ndertesen dhe duke ia PERSHTATUR qellimeve  islamike - duke u kthyer ne Xhami perfaqeson rolin e vertete qe Islami ka karshi Kristianizmit.


Nje ide e ngjashme zevendesimi eshte edhe midis asaj qe ekzistonte para se te vinte Krishti dhe asaj qe Krishti shpalli. Sepse, ne krishterim nuk besohet se raca njerezore, pas perzenies nga Edeni, u degjenerua e gjitha, dhe se cdo gje qe bente ishte nje e pavlere. Jo!
Ne Krishterim besohet se adresimi i shume besimeve pagane dhe pse kishte qellime te drejta, te sakta e te mira, ishte bere gabim, sepse nuk i atribohej Zotit te Vertete. Pra, me shume gjera, qe benin paganet, gjithcka duhej bere ishte RIADRESIMI i tyre Zotit te Vertete.


Keshtu, ndersa paganet adhuronin DIELLIN e Pamposhtur, ata ne vend qe tia atribonin kete Krijuesit ia atribuan trupit natyror qiellor, Diellit. Gabimi nuk ishte adhurimi i pamposhtmerise se Burimit te Jetes, por atribimi i ketyre vetive trupit natyror ndricues (diellit) dhe jo KRIJUESIT. Keshtu qe venia e Krishtit ne vend te Diellit eshte cuarja ne vend e asaj qe njerezit kerkonin te adhuronin.



Keshtu qe i bie qe ka qene festa pagane me origjine nga feja e vertete, dhe se Krishterimi vetem e riktheu ne burim duke e zevendesuar shtremberimin qe paganet kishin bere me DIELLIN KRISHT.



Nga ana tjeter, Kisha kurre nuk ka pretenduar se 25 Dhjetori e ka vleren sepse ajo ka qene data kur ka lindur Krishti. Nuk eshte ketu kuptimi i 25 Dhjetorit.



Kjo gje ngjet me te gjitha adoptimet qe krishterimi ka bere paganizmit.

----------


## darwin

> Keshtu, ndersa paganet adhuronin DIELLIN e Pamposhtur, ata ne vend qe tia atribonin kete Krijuesit ia atribuan trupit natyror qiellor, Diellit. Gabimi nuk ishte adhurimi i pamposhtmerise se Burimit te Jetes, por atribimi i ketyre vetive trupit natyror ndricues (diellit) dhe jo KRIJUESIT. Keshtu qe venia e Krishtit ne vend te Diellit eshte cuarja ne vend e asaj qe njerezit kerkonin te adhuronin.
> 
> 
> 
> Keshtu qe i bie qe ka qene festa pagane me origjine nga feja e vertete, dhe se Krishterimi vetem e riktheu ne burim duke e zevendesuar shtremberimin qe paganet kishin bere me DIELLIN KRISHT.






> - Festat pagane qe paskan origjine nga "feja e vertete" sa mijevjecare para fese se vertete ekzistonin? Kam interes te vecante rreth kesaj sepse dua te dij se *si erdhen paganet ne te ardhmen, moren festat e krishtera dhe islamike dhe pastaj u rikthyen ne kohen e tyre dhe i vune ato ne perdorim.*




Eshte pak e veshtire ta perfytyrosh, po mbase hyn ne ate kategorine e filmave "A Journey Through The Future". Udhetimi i paganeve do te kete shkuar deri ne shfaqjen e ikonave te para me aureola diellore edhe si me te prapambetur (mijevjecare perpara) ja ngjiten diellit karakterin hyjnor. 

E njejta analogji ndodh edhe me Kuranin, ne te cilin shkruhet per KRYQEZIME ne kohen e egjiptianeve te lashte, nderkohe qe pervec Dionisit (ne nje grafike te lashte) vetem romaket e cuan neper bote kete lloj ndeshkimi. Megjithate edhe egjiptianet do t'i kene praktikuar keto udhetimet ne te ardhmen po te bazohemi te kurani.

Edhe ato pllakat e Amurabit qe flasin per permbytjen e madhe, do te kene te njejtin fenomen. Njerezit, shkuan mijera vjet me tej ekzistences, zbuluan shkrimet e cifuteve per varken -> Njerez + kopsht zoologjik global - edhe ua pershtaten ngjarjeve qe u pane syte me vone _(apo i bie te thuhet - me heret?)_ .

----------


## Seminarist

Logjika - Darvin - eshte fare e thjeshte dhe me e forta eshte se une e kam sqaruar tashme... :pa dhembe:  ...





> Keshtu, ndersa paganet adhuronin DIELLIN e Pamposhtur, ata ne vend qe tia atribonin kete Krijuesit ia atribuan trupit natyror qiellor, Diellit. Gabimi nuk ishte adhurimi i pamposhtmerise se Burimit te Jetes, por atribimi i ketyre vetive trupit natyror ndricues (diellit) dhe jo KRIJUESIT. Keshtu qe venia e Krishtit ne vend te Diellit eshte cuarja ne vend e asaj qe njerezit kerkonin te adhuronin.




Nga pikepamja kristiane, njeriu u krijua te adhuroje (me aftesi adhuruese per) Zotin, Krijuesin.


Pas renies se njeriut, kjo veti mbeti tek ai sepse eshte ne natyren e njeriut (pra ska asgje te keqe me adhurimin), por ajo qe u shtremberua ishte adresimi i adhurimit.
Keshtu qe njeriu qe fillimisht ia dedikonte Burimin e Jetes Zotit, tashti ia dedikonte trupave qiellore, personazheve mitike (paganizmi).


Krishterimi, duke i zevendesuar keto me Krijuesin (psh Diellin si trup qiellor me Krishtin), nuk beri vecse coi ne vend se kujt duhet ti faleshin njerezit, Atij qe i ishin falur nga fillimi. Ne kete aspekt eshte nje kthim ne origjine, pas shtremberimit pagan.



Kjo eshte mese e logjikshme dhe nje normal nga fiqiri nuk ka pse qeshe. Eshte tjeter gje te mos e pranosh si ide.

----------


## Matrix

Une dua te shtoj ketu se Krishti, ne dallim nga Muhameti, nuk percaktoi struktura adhurimi. Ai dha vetem thelbin:  "...Bejeni kete ne perkujtimin Tim...".
ndaj te krishteret (ose me mire Kishat) perdoren tradita ekzistuese dhe iu dhane atyre kuptim te krishtere.

Duke ju ndryshuar esenca ketyre traditave, ndryshoi dhe menyra e festimit.
Keshtu Krishtlindjet nuk festohen si saturnalet (ne dehje dhe orgji), por ne perkujtim dhe perjetim te ardhjes se Perendise ne Mish.

----------


## KVS

> C'mendim keni ne lidhje me paganizmin? A e ka crrenjosur krishterimi ate apo thjesht e ka bere pjese te traditave kristiane dhe eshte munduar te beje te zezen te bardhe dhe te bardhen te zeze me qellimin e vetem per ta bere Krishterimin sa me te pranueshem per nje numer sa me te madh popujsh?





> te krishteret (ose me mire Kishat) perdoren tradita ekzistuese dhe iu dhane atyre kuptim te krishtere.
> 
> Duke ju ndryshuar esenca ketyre traditave, ndryshoi dhe menyra e festimit.
> Keshtu Krishtlindjet nuk festohen si saturnalet (ne dehje dhe orgji), por ne perkujtim dhe perjetim te ardhjes se Perendise ne Mish.


D.m.th. është normale që dhe ateistët me një justifikim të tillë "të kullurar moral dhe mjaft të arsyeshëm", t'i festojnë këto festa jo si përfaqësuese të irracionalizmit fetar, por duke iu ndryshuar esencën dhe mënyrën e festimit. Interesante!

----------


## darwin

> Logjika - Darvin - eshte fare e thjeshte dhe me e forta eshte se une e kam sqaruar tashme


Seminarist, po paraqes dhe njehere sqarimin qe ke dhene.





> Keshtu, ndersa paganet adhuronin DIELLIN e Pamposhtur, ata ne vend qe tia atribonin kete Krijuesit ia atribuan trupit natyror qiellor, Diellit. Gabimi nuk ishte adhurimi i pamposhtmerise se Burimit te Jetes, por atribimi i ketyre vetive trupit natyror ndricues (diellit) dhe jo KRIJUESIT. Keshtu qe venia e Krishtit ne vend te Diellit eshte cuarja ne vend e asaj qe njerezit kerkonin te adhuronin.
> 
> 
> Nga pikepamja kristiane, njeriu u krijua te adhuroje (me aftesi adhuruese per) Zotin, Krijuesin.
> 
> Pas renies se njeriut, kjo veti mbeti tek ai sepse eshte ne natyren e njeriut (pra ska asgje te keqe me adhurimin), por ajo qe u shtremberua ishte adresimi i adhurimit.
> Keshtu qe njeriu qe fillimisht ia dedikonte Burimin e Jetes Zotit, tashti ia dedikonte trupave qiellore, personazheve mitike (paganizmi).
> 
> 
> ...



.. dhe gjithashtu eshte tjeter gje ta paraqesesh, ashtu si eshte me e volitshme. Une e kuptoj kendveshtrimin tend te krishtere (monoteist) po kjo s'do te thote se kjo eshte dhe e verteta _(ashtu sic nuk mund te jete vetem ajo qe them une)._

Fakti eshte se shkrimet e para te cifuteve (gjithmone flas per Dhjaten e vjeter), jane me te vonshme se mesi (po themi) i periudhes se paganizmit, prandaj ekziston mundesia _(gati e sigurte thjesht duke patur parasysh se sa me lehtesi pervetesonin/adaptonin cifutet mitologjite dhe kulturat e te tjereve rreth e rrotull)_ qe "pasqyrimet" pagane ti gjejme ne monoteizmin e mevonshem. 

Krishterimi nuk eshte aq i pafajshem, sa ndryshoi vetem "objektin" e adresimit te adhurimit, duke e kaluar nga nje objekt ndricues (po marrim rastin e Diellit pagan, jo te Henes islamike) real, ne nje _subjekt iluminativ_ shpirteror, Jehovahun/Trinine. Problemi mes nesh eshte se ti e koncepton historine njerezore _(dhe religjioze)_ me pikenisje nga "Zanafilla".

Me logjike te thjeshte duke krahasuar faktet historike, krishterimi shfrytezoi me se miri pjese te kulteve dhe praktikave pagane, ashtu sikunder me vone te njejten gje beri dhe islami me krishterimin, prandaj paganizmit mendoj se duhet t'i jeni mirenjohes _(ju te sotmit, per te qene te ndershem)._ Problemi eshte se si feja e krishtere (sikunder dhe ajo islame), paganizmin e konsideronin nje krim jashtezakonisht te rende, prandaj jetet qe jane marre dhe statujat qe jane thyer jane te panumerta.





> Ateistet nuk kane arsye per te festuar....


Po kur nje ateist (prind) i lind nje femije, a ka valle ai arsyen minimale per te festuar?

Matrix, nuk e kuptoj se c'te mundon. Une nuk po merrem me shqisen tende te panjohur per ne te zakonshmit e gjore, _perceptimin frymor_, sepse me deduksion llogjik _(jo-frymor)_ i bie te festoni vetem ne "kutine prej derrase" _(gjithsesi, me fal per sensin e perdorur ne kete rast)_, prandaj fute pak ne perdorim llogjiken, se ne realitet ndodh qe perdoret kjo dhe jo _fryma_

----------


## white-knight

Duker germuar neper internet gjeta nje material interesant per Zotin arab ,pagan te henes



Per me shume *KETU*

----------


## Bujar Dragaj

a duhet qe ne shqiptaret te kthehemi ne fete pagane ndoshta ather do te tregonim se kush jemi  Pellazgo-iliro-shqiptar po ,ne duhet te dallohemi nga fete tjera krishterimi ose muslimanizmi ashtu si hebrejt qe kan nje fe tjeter nga te tjeret

----------


## alibaba

Sigurisht Bujar, ne kemi pasur kulturë të zhvilluar jashtë mase, dhe ne nuk kemi nevojë për kishë e xhami.

Mjafton të lexohet historia shqiptare. Kush mëson historinë e popullit tonë, është patriot. Sa më shumë histori që di më patriot je.

----------


## Bujar Dragaj

po keto fete asnjera nuk eshte e jona ato po na perqajne  edhe gjate tere historise ne kemi vuajtur prej tyre e edhe sot po vuajme   shporrini fete vellezer se nuk jan tonat e te bashkohemi si me pare te besojme ne zotin tone DIELL

----------


## Testim

Ndarja Monoteizëm-Paganizëm është e palogjikshme.

Ka pasur shumë religjione para-islamike dhe para-krishtere që kanë qenë monoteiste, por s'kishin kurrëfarë lidhje me fenë e Abrahamit, ndërkohë që vetë këto fetë monoteiste nuk janë plotësisht monoteiste.

Ndarja më e mirë mund të bëhet sipas grupit etnik prej nga dolën.

Fetë ariane - Fetë Semitike - Fetë kineze - etj

Pra, fetë monoteiste-semitike nuk paraqesin ndonjë kualitet të ri, por paraqesin degjenerim të racës ariane.

----------

